
Yahoo says at least 500M accounts hacked in 2014 - andrewbinstock
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-cyber-idUSKCN11S16P?il=0
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12559006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12559006).

